# aerodynamics after adding bags



## cyclebeatz (22 Jun 2015)

Hi guys,


I have a question about aerodynamics -

What if I buy me a aerodynamic road bike
and place on this, frame and a saddle bags?

Do I lose with this move all the aerodynamics? Would be the aero bike compared to
a none aero bike after this setup the same at aerodynamics?


For example the bags from Revelate Designs

www.revelatedesigns.com/index.cfm/store.catalog/Frame-Bags/TangleFrameBag
www.revelatedesigns.com/index.cfm/store.catalog/Seat-Bags/TerrapinDrybag



I need a bike who is very aerodynamic after I has placed there a frame and saddle bag
because I want make a cycling tour from 1 country to another and I want be fast.


In the bags are only sleeping bag, lightweight tent, mattress and some water / food.


Thanks
cyclebeatz


----------



## jack smith (22 Jun 2015)

Sorry but this sounds daft you want to be an aerodynamic tourer? It just isnt going to happen im afraid, you can buy triathlon specific top tube bags but you arent going to be abke to tour from one of them theres no point at all in getting an aerobike for touring, the probably wont have the neccacery mounts ect anyway


----------



## Citius (22 Jun 2015)

thread of the year...


----------



## cyclebeatz (22 Jun 2015)

I dont want a fully loaded tourring bike with front and rear panniers who needs special mounts.
Only a frame bag and a saddle bag where i have a very lightweight tent, sleeping bag and mattress.










Like this - Only the long bag at the top tube and the one at the saddle.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jun 2015)




----------



## nickyboy (22 Jun 2015)

Don't worry about the aero effect of the bags on your bike. It's the aero effect of the thing sitting on the bike that matters


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jun 2015)

I wouldn't tour on that, where do you carry the beer.


----------



## Markymark (22 Jun 2015)

raleighnut said:


> I wouldn't tour on that, where do you carry the beer.


In the 2 bottles, duh.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jun 2015)

0-markymark-0 said:


> In the 2 bottles, duh.


That won't last for very long.


----------



## vickster (22 Jun 2015)

Oh dear


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jun 2015)

Not even room for one of these


----------



## LonesomeWanderer (22 Jun 2015)

Rider position and clothing seems to have the most impact, and rear bags can cause more drag than front ones apparently.....
https://janheine.wordpress.com/2012/05/02/aerodynamics-of-real-world-bicycles/


----------



## Markymark (22 Jun 2015)

What could possibly go wrong with this position, it's certainly more aerodynamic than mine...


----------



## LonesomeWanderer (22 Jun 2015)

I find beer stored in carbon bottle cages tastes lighter.


----------



## vickster (22 Jun 2015)

I find beer stored in any bottle cage flows away through the holes


----------



## oldroadman (22 Jun 2015)

The bike pictured is about as aero as a brick. Aero for competition, touring kit for nice steady riding. Some people with all the touring kit are still quite fast. There's this fitness thing that seems to help.


----------



## Cadire (22 Jun 2015)

As someone who looks like I'm hugging a bear while riding, I have to ask... what is this strange aeroplatonics of which you speak?


----------



## NorvernRob (22 Jun 2015)

vickster said:


> I find beer stored in any bottle cage flows away through the holes



That's where you're going wrong, you're supposed to line the cages with sandwich bags first!


----------



## 4F (22 Jun 2015)

One of these should be aerodynamic.


----------



## cyclebeatz (22 Jun 2015)

C'mon guys... Don't laugh about me haha

I am serious about this - I am new into the cycle world and curious if I would
get any improvements if I have a aero bike with bags or if this don't work at all. That's it.

And yes, aerodynamic tourer that describe what I looking for if this is possible or not. I mean,
I know by myself if I would ride with very heavy panniers, the wight would punch me in my face and
slow me down and even a aero bike would not make any sense if the wight is to heavy.

In this case the items I has in the bags are very very lightweight and the only simple question is,
its possible to be faster on a aero bike with bags or it makes no difference if I ride a normal
road bike or aero bike with bags. I am new, you guys has ages of experience - so I simple ask.


----------



## cyclebeatz (22 Jun 2015)

LonesomeWanderer said:


> Rider position and clothing seems to have the most impact, and rear bags can cause more drag than front ones apparently.....
> https://janheine.wordpress.com/2012/05/02/aerodynamics-of-real-world-bicycles/




Thanks for sharing this very nice article


----------



## Cadire (22 Jun 2015)

Whatever you do, don't make the same mistake as this person.....






That seat cover is ridiculously podgy!




Just teasing


----------



## MikeW-71 (22 Jun 2015)

Technically speaking, the smaller and thinner the bags are, the less extra drag they should produce... in theory. So the super-lightweight luggage would be faster than a set of panniers.

I don't think it's going to matter if it's an aero bike or not though.


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Jun 2015)

I was of the opinion that there could not be anything left to surprise me on CC. I was wrong.


----------



## Markymark (22 Jun 2015)

I would get weight right but the biggest factor would be the rider and your ability/fitness. The rest will be minimal.


----------



## outlash (22 Jun 2015)

Now I've stopped laughing...

First thing when you're touring, is your bike is reliable. You're not going to be very Aero if your bike is unrepairable in the middle of nowhere.

Tony.


----------



## cyclebeatz (22 Jun 2015)

Glad I has earned the thread of the year trophy, made everyone smile 
and showed a veteran user that he not see everything yet loool yiihaaaa lol

Thanks for the answers guys. In fact my only question was if it would make any difference
if someone would ride a aero or normal bike with added bags in aerodynamics.

But why not asking on a funny way? 
In this way its even more fun haha and some smiles and laughs make people more alive hehe


Cheers guys! Wish you all a great day / evening


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jun 2015)

jack smith said:


> Sorry but this sounds daft you want to be an aerodynamic tourer? It just isnt going to happen im afraid, you can buy triathlon specific top tube bags but you arent going to be abke to tour from one of them theres no point at all in getting an aerobike for touring, the probably wont have the neccacery mounts ect anyway


----------



## cyclebeatz (22 Jun 2015)

Found a interesting chart at Google

The partial fairing (zzipper) looks kind of strange lol
Anybody serious cycling with that?


----------



## jack smith (23 Jun 2015)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 93015


Nothing aero about that at all lol the wheels arent even that deep its just the larger tyres


----------



## totallyfixed (23 Jun 2015)

Just to satisfy my curiosity, what speed are you intending to tour at? I ask because we tour and are not the slowest around, this last remark may have more meaning if you had been on CC a bit longer.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jun 2015)

jack smith said:


> Nothing aero about that at all lol the wheels arent even that deep its just the larger tyres


Yebbut, it looks fab!


----------



## cyclebeatz (24 Jun 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> Just to satisfy my curiosity, what speed are you intending to tour at? I ask because we tour and are not the slowest around, this last remark may have more meaning if you had been on CC a bit longer.



I dont know yet because its my first road bike and tour.
What about you? How fast are you on tour?


----------



## arallsopp (24 Jun 2015)

At the risk of derailing the OP, for aero touring there's a whole class of bike you don't appear to have considered....


----------



## totallyfixed (24 Jun 2015)

cyclebeatz said:


> I dont know yet because its my first road bike and tour.
> What about you? How fast are you on tour?


In comparison with the riding we do on our fixed / road bikes, quite slow.


----------



## Hip Priest (24 Jun 2015)

The main benefits of aero dynamic bikes is that they allow you to adopt an aerodynamic position when riding them. Unfortunately, this would be of little benefit to a tourer, as you'll be uncomfortable, and unable to reap the maximum aero benefits, as you won't be going fast enough.


----------



## midlife (24 Jun 2015)

Can I be a dragless human please 

Shaun


----------



## cyclebeatz (24 Jun 2015)

arallsopp said:


> At the risk of derailing the OP, for aero touring there's a whole class of bike you don't appear to have considered....



Yeah I can see the class on your profile pic but I dont think I want to ride
as first bike one one of these...


----------



## cyclebeatz (24 Jun 2015)

I have 2 bikes on my list who looking pretty good and have great reviews -

CAAD10 105
Planet X Pro Carbon Shimano Ultegra 6800


Both are road bikes, no special touring bikes at all but I dont need that if I gonna go very lightwight.
So I will buy me one of these and will also have fun at none trouring rides ; )


----------



## outlash (24 Jun 2015)

Rack and guard mounts on either of these?


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Jun 2015)

Aerodynamic......

THIS is an aerodynamic bike
















Tim Elsdale's Cool Breeze from the early 00's, I actually rode it (albeit on rollers)

Back to frame bags I suspect


----------



## cyclebeatz (24 Jun 2015)

Oh yeah this is very aerodynamic...

I found in the web some crazy looking things about that
but I guess all these extras would not be allowed in any serious race lol


----------



## MichaelW2 (24 Jun 2015)

If you have ever crossed the Fens into a headwind would not ridicule the OP.
It is better to be more aerodynamic than less, but when touring fully-loaded, that isn't really an option.
For ultralight touring there is no need for racks and panniers, or even a multitude of frame bags. Get a large Carradice saddlebag, located behind your legs in air that is already disturbed. It has minimal aerodynamic drag and a good weight/volume ratio.
If you must have panniers, the Tubus Fly rack is thinner than most.
Bar bags are handy for valuables and maps, but don't have any aero features. You could probably make one with a curved front.

Aero-bars are surprisingly useful on tour. Many Euro MTB-tourers clip them to flats for a more aero position, but the base bars are not as low as in TT or tri bikes. The main advantage is getting the hands close to avoid a parachute effect. In windy parts of Holland, some riders fit aerobars to their Dutch utility/ hybrid bikes,


----------



## cyclebeatz (24 Jun 2015)

Well I have a ultra lightwight tent, sleeping bag and mattress and they all go in the saddle bag.

For food, water and some other items like a solar charger for the gps device 
I need also a place and a frame bag looks like a good idea.

Much aerodynamic I will not get with bags Well I will use the smallest bags I can find and then have a good time : )


----------



## cyclebeatz (24 Jun 2015)

Source: http://www.thetrishop.com/blog/3disciplines-racing-motor-city-triathlon-61514/


Its a dad with his girl in a specially made aerodynamic trailer
What about this? interesting idea to have a aerodynamic 
shaped trailer instead of bags on the bike. What you guys think?


----------



## Dan B (24 Jun 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> I was of the opinion that there could not be anything left to surprise me on CC..


BOO!


----------



## si_c (24 Jun 2015)

Instead of a solar charger have you considered a dynamo hub?


----------



## cyclebeatz (24 Jun 2015)

No not yet. Good idea thanks m8 ; ) He generate energry out of the power I produce while I ride - thats clear, but do I need ride harder with more strain as usally to get energy or is there no difference at all +/- 0 ?


----------



## arallsopp (25 Jun 2015)

A decent Dynamo hub paired with a modern led lamp will be pretty much imperceptible. The incremental combined weight of a SON, plus B&M cyo for example is less than you'll carry in spare batteries.

Ive done serious mileage with this config and wouldn't really want to rely on anything else.

You need about 3.5 watts combined to light and charge front and rear lamps. Efficiency of the hub means you probably lose up to seven. That'll put an extra minute on every hour of riding. You'll get it all back the first time you descend into a dark valley. Modern leds are bright!


----------



## cyclebeatz (25 Jun 2015)

Sounds great! 
Then I will save the money for the solar charger and grab a good dynamo hub!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jun 2015)

cyclebeatz said:


> Found a interesting chart at Google
> 
> The partial fairing (zzipper) looks kind of strange lol
> Anybody serious cycling with that?



Added bonus, that would remove some wind chill from your hands, great for the winter


----------



## tommaguzzi (8 Jul 2015)

Cyclebeats check out this link. 
http://ultralightcycling.blogspot.co.uk
I have used most of this bloke's tips and have done mini tours of 3 and 4 days where my total load was only 12lbs Inc tent doss bag sleeping mat and clothes wash tackle etc. Which all fitted into one large supermarket bag for life bungee'd to a stripped down rear carrier. 
I use a normal lightweight road bike with a compact 50/34 on the front and i fitted a 30 tooth rear sprocket.
I am no superman but kitted out like this I can do 70/90 miles per day and tackle any hill I would normally ride up unladen no problem.
I hope this helps.


----------

